# Even lower CK quotes in March it seems



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi,

I was looking at the figures yesterday and there's good news for members - it appears this month our average premium is *£50 less than last month*. Definitely give us a call if you're due in the next 30 days to take advantage of this March Madness. Our guys are itching to work their magic and get you the best deal.

March is always a busy month in the car calendar because of the new registrations but please contact us if your car insurance is due and we'll do all we can to encourage you to *switch to the Chris Knott club scheme*

by *phone*: 0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477

by *SMS* - text QUOTE ME to 61211 and we'll call you back

by *contact form* at https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/CarQuote

Spring's on its way - happy motoring!

best,
Nick

**********************
*Feedback from owners club/forum members in the last couple of weeks:*

_"In the end Chris Knotts managed to be my best quote with all factory options covered including the Performance Pack and Carbon Packs, even down to the privacy glass and other options you don't think about when insuring a car."_ *Mickyflintsc63, Mercedes-Benz Owners*

_"Firm believer in giving good feedback where it is earned. Just renewed my insurance about three weeks ago through CKI. They took my best available quote and beat it (not by much but by enough). IIRC it was a lady called Rebecca who arranged it all and she did a great job - highly recommended. Hope to stay with them, premiums depending, next year as the whole process was, dare I say it, quite satisfying given that you deal with a human who has a brain and clearly is not just reading off a computer screen. The year before, I was on hold - no word of a lie - for over 20 minutes whilst the computers and their operators at another popular insurer tried to work out what a strut brace was. Worth giving CKI a go for sure and thanks again to them for the Forum sponsorship effort."_ *Stevo///m3, Z4 Forum*

_"These guys are brilliant! Seen them on Nissan Note Owners Club and Pistonheads and tried them.... Result.... They absolutely smashed my renewal price from my previous insurance company! £480 for the year!!! Also a big shout to Ian who I have to say has been outstanding in his customer service ! Get him a big bottle of whiskey as a reward! If you're thinking of going with these then do it. Thank you guys!"_ *Stephen Outhwaite, Facebook*

_"Credit where credit's due, Rebecca just called from Chris Knott and she has given me a fantastic price on insurance, she was was polite, professional and friendly too  Saved me at least £150. I would say it's well worth giving them a call."_ *Truth, Dacia Forum*

_"Moving to these chaps next month saved me £87 from the cheapest quote I could get from Compare the Market"_ *Thom89, Astra Owners Network*
**********************


----------



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*UPDATE: Please PHONE Chris Knott Insurance for a quote*

So, having a web contact form and SMS facility available has definitely been popular but we do find that when we call members back for the quote we're not getting you. We're having to leave lots of voicemail/answerphone messages and potentially missing the opportunity to quote.

If we're leaving messages for you that means the ball's back in your court to phone us when it's convenient and I worry that you might be missing out on our club scheme rates by not bothering. We know we can win business with our rates and service - we just need the chance to talk to you.

When we get to speak to you we get a better feel for you than any website form or even comparison site can achieve and that should result in a better quote.

*Remember, 45% of all our quotes in 2014 were winning quotes*. Take advantage of our special car club/forum scheme quotes when your insurance is due - we could be your best option this year.

For your free, no-obligation quote please *call us in the first instance on 0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477* and *mention this club/forum* to receive the full benefit.

Maybe only use the web form as a last resort. Thanks.

best,
Nick

*************************
*More feedback received since we last posted:*

_"Hurray you guys have come back at £365, which I think is a brilliant price! And no extra charge for when I go from Run Flats to NRF's. Thanks for all the help!!"_ *Daaaavvveee, Z4 Forum*

_"Just moved over to this insurance company today. Saved me just shy of £150. (And includes all the mods added and planned)"_ *Rich Trevett, MondeoSTOC*

_"You managed to beat my best quote on GoCompare by a 'whopping' £5, but I got legal cover, key cover and courtesy car included in that price, which was an extra £50 on the GoCompare site... that's a nice 12.5% saving altogether this year. £50 saved is the equivalent saving or interest earnt of having £4000 an ISA for a year!...Thanks guys!! Keep up the good work!"_ *Chaps, Scirocco Register*

_"Again managed to beat the best Confused quote for me, thanks!"_ *fixitagaintomorrow, ClubCento*

_"Just got my quote. Very competitive."_ *Kremmen, Civinfo*

_"Having just renewed my insurance there are some things that I feel I should share. My Civic was bought to replace my Fiat Bravo M-Jet Sport, this had been flattened while parked in my council rented garage during the storm of Christmas Eve morning 2013. A claim was made on my insurance, Sainsburys Bank underwritten by eSure... Now this year, up went the premium to £560. This before I told them about the SP30 picked up in August (lovely car the Civic and quick). I then phoned Chris Knott and got quoted £520 for a policy with the same excess etc and including the SP30. I then went hunting on the web, finally ending with a quote from Aviva for £342, although I had to settle for excess of £350 and not original £250. I phoned Chris Knott back to say that I would be going with Aviva, but they asked if they could requote to the higher excess. This resulted in a final quote of £325 - quite a saving on my original renewal figure. A little bit of time resulting in a saving of £235. Lesson learned for another time. Many thanks to Kathy and Rebecca of Chris Knott Insurance, nice to have been made to feel that my custom was wanted and to have a fast efficient service and a pleasure to deal with all round. I hope other forum members give this broker a try when their renewal is due."_ *xfiatalfa, Civinfo*

_"I switched to Chris Knott this year as they beat my renewal from another company by £75. I also got breakdown and loads of other goodies. Worth a phone call my friend."_ *courtylad, Vectra-c*

*************************


----------

